# My wireless card disappeared!!!!



## deltafiedgod (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been in Iraq for the past 12 months and i never got online (per lack of)anyways now that im home i wanna use the internet (wireless) and it won't even pick up any signals. So I went into the device manager under network adapters and all i found was the NVIDIA nForce Network Controller. I think there's supposed to be an adapter or something like this: Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g Wifi Adapter. What do i do? Can I download it from some where? Do i just need to take it to a service tech? I'd preferMaybe this isn't the problem. I don't know. Can anyone help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the adapter is not appearing anywhere in Device Manager, it's either turned off, loose in the socket, or it's died.


Make sure the wireless switch is on first.
Take the battery out of the machine and open the bottom access cover for the wireless adapter, normally one or two screws. Insure the mini-PCI card is firmly seated, wiggle it around a bit.

Fire the machine back up and see if it appears in Device Manager.


----------



## deltafiedgod (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it's dead. So what do I have to do now, get a new wireless card? How does it just disappear like that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you either need a new internal wireless adapter, which will probably have to come from the laptop maker, or use a PCMCIA wireless adapter.


----------



## deltafiedgod (Jan 8, 2009)

Under programs and features i found this: Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Adapter. It won't let me change or repair only uninstall. Is my computer reckognizing that i have an Adapter? Why is it under "programs and features" and not device manager? Should i smash my computer with a baseball bat? Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, that's the driver package for the wireless card that should appear in Device Manager.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------

